# CZ 527 Carbine



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, now this is for those WHO DO NOT HAVE one of these,

a CZ-527 Carbine in 7.62X39, and are looking at them to buy..

I would suggest not buying one at this time,

for the third time in three months I have had a dealer bring me one to repair.

All three had factory machining errors and would not fire!!!!

They are brand new out of the box guns!

The first one went to a factory authorized repair center,

(not their own, but a contract one),

took 2 months to get it back, still not working.

The three had separate or different problems, all QC fails, 

do they even test fire them??

Now I have heard how great they are, IF THEY WORK!

At this point in time if you plan on one for self defense, reconsider,

buy a US made bolt gun even a Ruger which I do not like.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a CZ 453 varmit. This is a bull barrel 22 model with a set trigger. When it’s working, the gun is accurate and pretty sweet to shoot. That said, I have had numerous issues mostly with the trigger. This is a proprietary trigger so I can’t replace it with with an aftermarket. If I had it to do all over again, I wouldn’t buy a CZ.

Actually, I’m seriously considering trading this gun in on a target 10/22 from Ruger’s custom shop.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you want a semi auto carbine in 7.62 x 39 that is not an AK it is hard to go wrong with an SKS. Almost as Indestructible as AK. JMHO.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> If you want a semi auto carbine in 7.62 x 39 that is not an AK it is hard to go wrong with an SKS. Almost as Indestructible as AK. JMHO.


Ruger still makes a mini-30 7.62 X 39 but it's way over priced. Could find a short barrel M1A/M14 in 308 for not much more


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe look at Savage, Tikka or Bergara but don't get a Ruger. IMHO


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

CZ makes a fantastic product. Sounds like a fluke situation that CZ will fix. I love my CZ75B. Bullet proof and very accurate.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> CZ makes a fantastic product. Sounds like a fluke situation that CZ will fix. I love my CZ75B. Bullet proof and very accurate.


It has been 6 months and they have done nothing about it.

These guns were not bought in a lot but to individual order over time.

They were apprised of the situation when the first was requested to be sent back,

it was shipped to a third party for repairs at CZ's request.

How do you call it a fluke when it was three different problems???


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

That is really a shame. CZ has, or had, a great reputation for quality. Hope these are isolated incidents and not the new norm for CZ.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ruger still makes a mini-30 7.62 X 39 but it's way over priced. Could find a short barrel M1A/M14 in 308 for not much more


 Not sure it can be called over priced if it works first time every time unlike the budget ones. I personally would not purchase any more firearms for that caliber.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Hey would there be any place in your knowledge where a person could buy a Sig P385 XL with thumb safefy? The oldest boy decided he just has to have one and convinced his Mama I knew where to get one around DFW. I tried buy my gun guys say they are all bought out and down to peddling six shooters and shotguns. Any help for the Widders Son on this deal? Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Hey would there be any place in your knowledge where a person could buy a Sig P385 XL with thumb safefy? The oldest boy decided he just has to have one and convinced his Mama I knew where to get one around DFW. I tried buy my gun guys say they are all bought out and down to peddling six shooters and shotguns. Any help for the Widders Son on this deal? Thanks.


Not from here, they are banned just like Gen 2 and above glocks.

Besides I no longer sell them, just repair them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok. Thanks. Guess I was looking for Smitty.


----------

